# Wer ist der schlechteste Publisher?



## GeForce-Lover (25. November 2013)

Ich würde gerne von euch wissen, wen ihr für den schlechtesten Publisher haltet(allgemeines Spieleangebot, Preisgestaltung, Support...).

Vielen Dank fürs mitmachen


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2013)

Mit riesigem Abstand EA.


----------



## Monsjo (25. November 2013)

Ich hätte mehrere Favoriten.  


Aber im Zweifel EA dicht gefolgt von Ubisoft.


----------



## orca113 (25. November 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich hätte mehrere Favoriten.   Aber im Zweifel EA dicht gefolgt von Ubisoft.



Bei mir auch so.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2013)

EA und Ubischrott, wegen deren Onlinezwang Politik, Kunden*UN*freundlich Deluxe !


----------



## MaxRink (25. November 2013)

Rangliste:
1. EA
2. UBI
3. Microsoft
4. Warner


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. November 2013)

And the Winner is: EA, wobei Ubi und Activision auch nicht gerade glänzende Leuchten sind.


----------



## MyArt (25. November 2013)

Aus dem Loch in das sich EA bei der Community gegraben hat muss sich der Konzern wohl erstmal befreien


----------



## Joselman (25. November 2013)

EA wird sicherlich diese Umfrage mit Abstand gewinnen.


----------



## Coldhardt (25. November 2013)

Eigentlich EA, aber Ubi schuldet mir noch ein Spiel, von daher...


----------



## Monsjo (25. November 2013)

EA einfach fürs Spieleserien killen und allgemeine Abzocke, Ubisoft wegen der grottigen Portierungen.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. November 2013)

EA aber sowas von Pfui auf euch


----------



## Flame-Brot (25. November 2013)

Dank den ganzen Hiobsbotschaften in der letzten Zeit definitiv EA.


----------



## xElv1sHD (25. November 2013)

Wobei sich bei  EA der Support deutlich verbessert hat. Habe neulich 1 std. lang mit einem netten EA Mitarbeiter gechattet, wegen einem BF4 Problem.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2013)

> Habe neulich 1 std. lang mit einem netten EA Mitarbeiter gechattet


Das er wohl mit Freuden gemacht hat, wie viel hat dieser Spaß gekostet pro Minute ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. November 2013)

Ach du heilige *******, das ist ja deutlich 

Allen bisherigen Teilnehmern: Vielen Dank fürs mitmachen, nehmt euch nen virtuellen Keks


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. November 2013)

WOOOOHAAAA xD Lachanfall - das muss ich meinem Kumpel, dem EA-Fanboy zeigen xD


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. November 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> WOOOOHAAAA xD Lachanfall - das muss ich meinem Kumpel, dem EA-Fanboy zeigen xD


 
Mo-mo-moment mal. 

_EA Fanboy_

*Freund*

Bitte verlasse sofort das Forum.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. November 2013)

Nene xD Ichb rauche dieses Forum ^^


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. November 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Nene xD Ich rauche dieses Forum ^^


 
Das geht?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2013)

Noch nie einen Virtuellen PCGHX-Joint gedreht


----------



## Wheedman (25. November 2013)

Müsste man nicht Activision und Blizzard als ActivisionBlizzard bezeichnen?! 
Dachte, dass die mittlerweile zu einem Publisher geworden sind. Wenn ich falsch liege, dann klärt mich auf


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. November 2013)

Haben sich Activision und Blizzard nicht wieder getrennt?


----------



## Monsjo (25. November 2013)

Noch nicht, sie wollen, aber dürfen nicht.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. November 2013)

Verdammt


----------



## duke999 (25. November 2013)

EA !!11einself


----------



## Monsjo (25. November 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Verdammt


 
Moment warte, ich hab nachgeguckt. Activision Blizzard will sich von Vivendi trennen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. November 2013)

Auch nicht besser


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. November 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Noch nicht, sie wollen, aber dürfen nicht.


 
Nach dem Cataclysm und Pandaria Schrott, würde ich mich auch ganz fix wieder von Activision trennen.


----------



## pcfreak26 (25. November 2013)

Defenetiv EA, aber wie schon sehr oft gesagt Ubisoft an zweiter Stelle


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. November 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5897259 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch nie einen Virtuellen PCGHX-Joint gedreht


 Pfff, das kickt doch gar nicht richtig. PCGHX in die Bong und ab geht´s mit der vollen Ladung PCGH Extreme Community.  
Selbstverständlich pur und nicht als Mische mit CB/Luxx/...


----------



## drebbin (25. November 2013)

Eigentlich ist die frage unsinn....
EA bezahlt doch jedes Jahr für den Titel.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (25. November 2013)

Activision
Warum nun unser Lieber Bobby Kotick kümmert den PC einen Dreck das sieht man an COD und anderen Ports.
EA hat ein extremst mieses Betriebsklima bei den Entwicklern. Kein wunder wenn nur der Aktionär zählt.
Innovation und risiko projekte macht EA 8ubisoft und auch deep silver noch. activision ist seit 2009 aus diesen Ressort verschwunden. nur noch Fließ-band release
activison ist nicht blizzard das ist ein eigenständiges unternehmen.


----------



## Shona (25. November 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5896999 schrieb:
			
		

> EA und Ubischrott, wegen deren Onlinezwang Politik, KundenUNfreundlich Deluxe !


 Da sollte sich mal einer zum Onlinezwang bei Ubi neu informieren den der ist seit Anfang 2012 draußen...Es besteht nur noch der Accountzwang,  ist zwar auch nicht wirklich besser aber ein Fortschritt in richtung wir lassen das mit uplay. 

@topic

1. Activision
2. Blizzard
3. EA


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. November 2013)

Schwer. Tendenziell sehe ich die alle auf einem Level, denn auch wenn EA immer besonders hervorsticht, sind die Zustände was DLCisierung und DRMitis angeht doch bei allen Publishern mehr oder weniger gleich. 
Anders gesagt: Alle doof außer CDProjekt mit GoG


----------



## -Ultima- (25. November 2013)

#EA

Ich vermisse noch Astragon in dem Voting


----------



## Monsjo (25. November 2013)

Oder Jowood. ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. November 2013)

In der Liste gibt es viele, aber EA ist der "übliche Verdächtige".
Nur warum ist das eine öffentliche Umfrage?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Keksdose12 (25. November 2013)

Für mich definitiv ubisoft die schulden mir noch ein anno 2070 bei dem ich mich nicht anmelden kann
 -.-


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. November 2013)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Nur warum ist das eine öffentliche Umfrage?


 

Weil Ich gefailt habe -_-


----------



## Thallassa (25. November 2013)

EA/Activision/Ubi... Gehören für mich alle in die Tonne. Allen voran aber EA, wegen der Verschandelung diverser einst guter Spielereihen und dem strikten ignorieren der Fans, sowie simpler Logik.

Es leben Deep Silver, Capcom und SQE


----------



## Zeus18 (25. November 2013)

•Deep Silver
•Valve
•Zynga


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> •Deep Silver
> •Valve
> •Zynga


 
Bitte was? Das ist Dein Ernst?
Valve und Deep Silver sind die mit Abstand sympathischsten Publisher.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. November 2013)

Warum erstaunt mich dieses Ergebnis eigendlich nicht?


----------



## Monsjo (25. November 2013)

Weil EA immer wieder beweist wie man (besonders PC-)Spieler aufregen kann. ^^


----------



## Zeus18 (25. November 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Bitte was? Das ist Dein Ernst?
> Valve und Deep Silver sind die mit Abstand sympathischsten Publisher.


 
hahahahah die gehts um sympathie. Erstaunlich.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. November 2013)

Kinder, nicht streiten 

Insagesamt war das bisherige Ergebnis zu erwarten. Aber dass es so deutlich ausfallen würde...

Genauso wie mich einige Stimmen überrascht haben...

Allen Teilnehmern: Danke fürs mitmachen


----------



## Fexzz (25. November 2013)

Irgendwie fehlt der schlimmste imo: Bullfrog.


----------



## ЯoCaT (25. November 2013)

Ea/Ubisoft die teilen sich den rang des teufels. die restlichen sind nur kleine furunkel


----------



## Kusarr (25. November 2013)

Mal ne ganz doofe Frage: Was bemängeln hier alle eig so an Ubisoft? O.o ... ging da was an mir vorbei oder wie? 

EA ganz klar der grottigste Publisher, aber Ubisoft find ich jetz nich schlimm. Bringen au ordentliche Spiele raus.

Naja, dürft mich gern aufklären ^^


----------



## Monsjo (25. November 2013)

Guck dir mal die PC-Ports und Uplay an. Das erklärt einiges, außerdem schulden die mir nen AC3-Seasonpass.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. November 2013)

Zum Glück entwickelt EA nicht  Das sollen sie lieber mal Crytek und DICE überlassen xD


----------



## Zeus18 (26. November 2013)

Wieso denn das nicht? Ok die sind ja nur Publisher aber die könnten doch durchaus in der Lage sein!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. November 2013)

Entwickelt EA z.B. FIFA etc. nicht selbst?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. November 2013)

Ich finde hier fehlt noch Codemasters. Auch wenn ich F1 ganz gerne spiele, so geht mir deren Politik mächtig gegen den Strich. Im 2013er Spiel tauchen nun längst verschwunden geglaubte Bugs von 2010/11 wieder auf sowie einige andere Spielspaß verderbende Fehler. Ich hatte von 2011 bis 2013 jeden Teil, hatte am 2012 noch wirklich Spaß und dieses Jahr habe ich nun wirklich kaum noch Lust auf F1...

Zum Beispiel selbst wenn sich zig Leute im CM Forum über den unfairen Reifenverschleiß beschweren, dann kommt (wenn denn überhaupt einer so gnädig ist zu antworten) der Kommentar, dass die AI den gleichen Reifenverschleiß wie der Spieler hat und man solle halt anders fahren. Ja nee is klar, die AI fährt schnellste Rennrunden mit abgefahrenen Gummilatschen, während man selbst nur noch so rumrutscht und drei Runden eher zur Box muss. Updates - Fehlanzeige. 

Zig andere Sachen könnten schon längst behoben sein, aber nein, CM macht keinen Finger krumm. Einige Fehler bestehen nun seit Jahren. Hauptsache 40-50€ jedes Jahr für ein Update verlangen. Und dann noch zwei DLC's für je 8€ anbieten, damit man zwei Strecken und drei Classic Autos mehr fahren kann - ganz großes Tennis.


----------



## xElv1sHD (26. November 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5897091 schrieb:
			
		

> Das er wohl mit Freuden gemacht hat, wie viel hat dieser Spaß gekostet pro Minute ?



Garnichts, war ja auf deren Website im INet^^


----------



## Shona (26. November 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die PC-Ports und Uplay an. Das erklärt einiges, außerdem schulden die mir nen AC3-Seasonpass.


uhhhh ganz schlimm ubi macht Konsolenports wie fast schon alle aber Hauptsache einen rauspicken...

ohne ubi würde es einige spielereihen nicht geben und solange ich spass an dem spiel habe ist es mir sowas von furz piep egaln wie es aussieht oder ob es ein konsolenport ist. 

mal abgesehen davon ist uplay sehr angenehm und ich hatte noch nicht ein problemn damit.  außerdem gibt es uplay achon ewig hie früher nur anders. 

wenn du ein problem mit dem seasonspass hast dann wende dich an den support. solltest du dazu nicht in der lage sein dann brauchst du dich auch nicht zu beschweren.


----------



## Kusarr (26. November 2013)

jup, uplay is genau so wie origin einfach unnötig. 

Aber die Ports find ich überhaupt ned schlimm ... AC is einfach top (zumindest ich hatte selten probs), dagegen ist ein GTA4 Port richtige grütze.


----------



## MaxRink (26. November 2013)

Ich sehe einen "Sieger"


----------



## Ich 15 (26. November 2013)

ist das eine Funfrage?

EA was sonst


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. November 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Ich sehe einen "Sieger"



Einen Sieger? Es ist EA ... Champion ... kein Sieger ... pfff


----------



## JPW (26. November 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> uhhhh ganz schlimm ubi macht Konsolenports wie fast schon alle aber Hauptsache einen rauspicken...
> 
> ohne ubi würde es einige spielereihen nicht geben und solange ich spass an dem spiel habe ist es mir sowas von furz piep egaln wie es aussieht oder ob es ein konsolenport ist.
> 
> ...


 
Finde Ubi gehört auch mit ganz oben in die Liste. 
Alleine schon, weil sie sich tolle Always on DRM ausgedacht haben. 
Und Uplay ist auch ein Stück Software was den Festplatten Platz nicht wert ist, den es verbraucht.


----------



## RavionHD (26. November 2013)

JPW schrieb:


> Finde Ubi gehört auch mit ganz oben in die Liste.
> Alleine schon, weil sie sich tolle Always on DRM ausgedacht haben.
> Und Uplay ist auch ein Stück Software was den Festplatten Platz nicht wert ist, den es verbraucht.


 
Dafür bringt Ubisoft sehr gute Spiele (gerade eben Assassins Creed 4!), sei es Far Cry 3, Assassins Creed 4 seit einigen Tagen und sie trauen sich im Gegensatz zu anderen großen Publishern auch an neue große Marken wie Watch Dogs oder The Division, von den großen Publishern ist mir Ubisoft deutlich am Liebsten!


----------



## Monsjo (26. November 2013)

Wenn die am PC mal ordentlich laufen würden.


----------



## RavionHD (26. November 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Wenn die am PC mal ordentlich laufen würden.


 
Ich habe da absolut keine Probleme, sowohl Far Cry 3 als auch Assassins Creed 4 sind meiner Meinung nach sehr gut optimiert, einzig Assassins Creed 3 lief nicht sehr gut (und das meist nur in Boston).
Manche meinen halt man müsse mit Mittelklassehardware 8 MSAA dazuschalten und 60fps haben, das ist leider keine Realität und schafft auch die beste Optimierung nicht.
Bei mir läuft ein Assassins Creed 4 in @max (Weiche Schatten "niedrig" da kein Unterschied zu hoch, genauso bei God Rays) und SMAA in FullHD mit im Durchschnitt 35fps, mindestens 30fps (nur ganz selten, meist in nur sehr dichter Vegetation, und in Städten oft auch 40fps), mit einer HD7870 OC, i5 3470 und 8GB Ram.


----------



## bofferbrauer (27. November 2013)

EA ganz oben auf dem Treppchen war ziemlich klar, aber Ubi nur Dritter finde ich ein bisschen überraschend.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. November 2013)

Ja, noch überraschender ist eigentlich nur, dass Activision und "ich fühle mich geistig überfordert " den geteilten 2. Platz belegen


----------



## MOD6699 (27. November 2013)

Denke EA, wobei sich Rockstar da auch nicht viel nimmt.


----------



## marvinj (27. November 2013)

Ich glaube, ich weiß wer diese Umfrage gewinnen wird


----------



## Shona (27. November 2013)

JPW schrieb:


> Finde Ubi gehört auch mit ganz oben in die Liste.
> Alleine schon, weil sie sich tolle Always on DRM ausgedacht haben.
> Und Uplay ist auch ein Stück Software was den Festplatten Platz nicht wert ist, den es verbraucht.


AlwaysOn ist seit Anfang 2012 gar nicht mehr in Uplay drin, weil sie eingesehen haben das es nicht bringt. Es gibt nur noch die Accountbindung und die wird irgendwann auch noch weg kommen was heisst das uplay verschwindet,  den die accountbindung bringt so oder so nichts ohne DRM.

Aber uplay hat nicht damit zu tun was Ubisoft published und in der umfrage geht es darum wer der schlechteste PUBLISHER ist und nicht welches Programm das schlechteste ist.


----------



## Effie (4. Dezember 2013)

Müsste es nicht "Welcher ist der schlechteste Publisher?" heißen?

Anyway, Zynga ist absolut bedeutungslos für mich.


----------



## oneofone (4. Dezember 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlt der schlimmste imo: Bullfrog.


 War Bulfrog nicht nur ein Entwickler, der von EA geschluckt und aufgelöst wurde?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (4. Dezember 2013)

Ja Bullfrog war einst ein gutes Entwicklerstudio das von EA gekauft und kaputt gemacht wurde.

Topic Kann mich nicht zwischen MS und EA entscheiden


----------



## TheLax (5. Dezember 2013)

Allein schon der desaströse Verlauf der Call of Duty macht Activision für mich zum Publisher-Erzfeind. Ich habe völliges Verständnis dafür wenn ein Publisher interesse daran hat, dass seine Titel massentauglich sind. Aber besonders hier hat sich gezeigt, was passiert wenn genau die Leute Designentscheidungen treffen, für die Gamer nichts anderes als Geldsäcke auf zwei Beinen sind. Es war ja nicht genug damit, dass plötzlich jedes Fitzelchen zusätzlicher Spielinhalt Geld kosten soll. Denn Activision war erst zufrieden nachdem man die Herstellungsrichtlinien für erfolgreiche Computerspiele vollkommen pervertiert hatte. Nun versucht man nicht mehr ein Spiel zu machen, dass vermutlich kommerziell erfolgreich ist, sondern man überlegt sich was definitiv den maximalen kommerziellen Erfolg erzielt und baut dann ein liebloses Spiel drumherum. Bestes Beispiel: Call of Duty Ghosts.
Spätestens mit dem Erscheinen dieses Spiels hat die Generation Retard offiziell Einzug in der Gamingelt gehalten. Früher hatte das Computerspielen ja noch einen Hauch des Intellektuellen, denn man musste die Technik schon in einem gewissen Maß gemeistert haben um überhaupt mal in den Genuss von einem Computerspiel zu kommen. Heute schlage ich meinen Kopf wiederholt auf meine Tastatur und aus den Lautsprechern röhrt eine Lobeshymne zum Ruhme meiner erstaunlichen Leistung in dem Spiel. In solchen Zeiten denken vermutlich auch die passioniertesten Gamer darüber nach sich von der Zockerei zu distanzieren, und das täten sie vermutlich auch zu Recht....


----------



## Robonator (5. Dezember 2013)

EA und Activision sind für mich mit Abstand die schlechtesten, wobei EA auf Platz 1 landet, besonders wegen ihren miserablen bis nicht vorhandenen Kundensupport.
Bei Activision und co lesen die deine Nachrichten immerhin mal durch geben Antworten die auch zur Frage passen und nicht 4x hintereinander die selbe Autoantwort die gar nichts mit der Frage zutun hat. Mal davon abgesehen das sie auch ganz frech die Tickets schließen obwohl der Fall nicht abgeschlossen ist. Inkompetente Affen die da teilweise sitzen.


----------



## orca113 (5. Dezember 2013)

TheLax schrieb:


> Allein schon der desaströse Verlauf der Call of Duty macht Activision für mich zum Publisher-Erzfeind. Ich habe völliges Verständnis dafür wenn ein Publisher interesse daran hat, dass seine Titel massentauglich sind. Aber besonders hier hat sich gezeigt, was passiert wenn genau die Leute Designentscheidungen treffen, für die Gamer nichts anderes als Geldsäcke auf zwei Beinen sind. Es war ja nicht genug damit, dass plötzlich jedes Fitzelchen zusätzlicher Spielinhalt Geld kosten soll. Denn Activision war erst zufrieden nachdem man die Herstellungsrichtlinien für erfolgreiche Computerspiele vollkommen pervertiert hatte. Nun versucht man nicht mehr ein Spiel zu machen, dass vermutlich kommerziell erfolgreich ist, sondern man überlegt sich was definitiv den maximalen kommerziellen Erfolg erzielt und baut dann ein liebloses Spiel drumherum. Bestes Beispiel: Call of Duty Ghosts.
> Spätestens mit dem Erscheinen dieses Spiels hat die Generation Retard offiziell Einzug in der Gamingelt gehalten. Früher hatte das Computerspielen ja noch einen Hauch des Intellektuellen, denn man musste die Technik schon in einem gewissen Maß gemeistert haben um überhaupt mal in den Genuss von einem Computerspiel zu kommen. Heute schlage ich meinen Kopf wiederholt auf meine Tastatur und aus den Lautsprechern röhrt eine Lobeshymne zum Ruhme meiner erstaunlichen Leistung in dem Spiel. In solchen Zeiten denken vermutlich auch die passioniertesten Gamer darüber nach sich von der Zockerei zu distanzieren, und das täten sie vermutlich auch zu Recht....




 Nicht schlecht der Beitrag.

 So habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen.

 Heutige Spiele haben null Seele mehr.


----------



## Robonator (5. Dezember 2013)

> Heutige Spiele haben null Seele mehr.


Da muss ich dich verbessern:
Viele heutige Triple A Spiele haben null Seele mehr. Wenn ich mir etwas wie The Elder Scrolls, The Witcher oder auch viele diverse Indie-Titel ansehe dann sehe ich dort sehr wohl noch großartige Spiele.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Dezember 2013)

TheLax schrieb:


> Allein schon der desaströse Verlauf der Call of Duty macht Activision für mich zum Publisher-Erzfeind. Ich habe völliges Verständnis dafür wenn ein Publisher interesse daran hat, dass seine Titel massentauglich sind. Aber besonders hier hat sich gezeigt, was passiert wenn genau die Leute Designentscheidungen treffen, für die Gamer nichts anderes als Geldsäcke auf zwei Beinen sind. Es war ja nicht genug damit, dass plötzlich jedes Fitzelchen zusätzlicher Spielinhalt Geld kosten soll. Denn Activision war erst zufrieden nachdem man die Herstellungsrichtlinien für erfolgreiche Computerspiele vollkommen pervertiert hatte. Nun versucht man nicht mehr ein Spiel zu machen, dass vermutlich kommerziell erfolgreich ist, sondern man überlegt sich was definitiv den maximalen kommerziellen Erfolg erzielt und baut dann ein liebloses Spiel drumherum. Bestes Beispiel: Call of Duty Ghosts.
> Spätestens mit dem Erscheinen dieses Spiels hat die Generation Retard offiziell Einzug in der Gamingelt gehalten. Früher hatte das Computerspielen ja noch einen Hauch des Intellektuellen, denn man musste die Technik schon in einem gewissen Maß gemeistert haben um überhaupt mal in den Genuss von einem Computerspiel zu kommen. Heute schlage ich meinen Kopf wiederholt auf meine Tastatur und aus den Lautsprechern röhrt eine Lobeshymne zum Ruhme meiner erstaunlichen Leistung in dem Spiel. In solchen Zeiten denken vermutlich auch die passioniertesten Gamer darüber nach sich von der Zockerei zu distanzieren, und das täten sie vermutlich auch zu Recht....



Ich denke, du weichst etwas vom Thema ab. Es geht um den Publisher und nicht Entwickler.


----------



## Monsjo (5. Dezember 2013)

Was meinst du wer die Entwickler dazu zwingt so schnell ihre Spiele zu entwickeln?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Dezember 2013)

Aber du hast von der Entwicklung gesprochen ^^


----------



## Monsjo (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab den Beitrag gar nicht geschrieben.


----------



## TheLax (5. Dezember 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich denke, du weichst etwas vom Thema ab. Es geht um den Publisher und nicht Entwickler.


 
Ich denke dir unterläuft eine massive Fehleinschätzung. Die Trimmung auf Kommerz geht nicht vom Entwickler aus, sondern vom Publisher. Dieser stellt Forderungen an den Entwickler und der muss diese Umsetzen. Für die Entwickler sind wir die Zielgruppe für das Spiel, für den Publisher sind wir nichts anderes als eine Kuh die gemolken werden soll. Blödsinnige Designentscheidungen gehen mitlerweile fast immer von den Publishern aus, denn diese haben eine völlig andere Motivation als die Entwickler. Während die Entwickler ein gutes Spiel abliefern wollen, ist das erklärte Ziel des Publishers die Gewinnmaximierung. Die Dead Space Reihe und EA sind ebenfalls ein gutes Beispiel. Vergleich doch mal die drei Dead Space Teile. Es war sicher nicht der Wunsch von Visceral Games eine stärkere Ausrichtung auf actionlastiges Gameplay, humanoide Gegner und einen bescheuerten Ingame-Shop in das Spiel zu stecken. Die Entwickler sind in der Regel vertraglich gebunden auf die Wünsche von den Publishern einzugehen. Und genau darauf sollte meiner Meinung nach auch die Kritik an den Publishern abzielen.


----------



## orca113 (5. Dezember 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich verbessern: Viele heutige Triple A Spiele haben null Seele mehr. Wenn ich mir etwas wie The Elder Scrolls, The Witcher oder auch viele diverse Indie-Titel ansehe dann sehe ich dort sehr wohl noch großartige Spiele.



Gut, die wenigen Ausnahmen.


----------

